# Critique my 4.5 month old winter



## Shridhar (Jul 4, 2018)

Winter is four and half months old male and weighs 44 lb. He is a backyard bred dog and not at all for confirmation shows. 
I am just curious about his appearance and major deviations from breed standards, if any.
Be frank and open in giving comments


----------



## Shridhar (Jul 4, 2018)

Few more pics


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Other than having an upright shoulder, and lacking in forechest, I don't see a lot to complain about. He has a nice head, good dark pigment, and decent bone. He's not overangulated in the hind legs, the way so many dog are. His conformation makes me think he's mainly of American showline ancestry as his back is quite long and straight, and he doesn't have the red pigment of the German showlines. Also, an upright shoulder is very common in the American lines.

Edit: was one of his parents a long coat? The feathers in his ears usually are only seen in long coated GSDs, but the rest of his coat looks to be stock coat, unless someone trimmed his feet, belly and legs!

Second edit: 4 1/2 months is a difficult time to really assess conformation. A lot of pups are going through a gangly stage, where one part of their body is struggling to catch up with another, so things could change as he matures. Just noticed his front feet are a bit flat. The toes should have more of an arch to them. But as someone once said, if you have to go all the way to a dog's feet to find something wrong with them, it's a pretty good dog!


----------



## Shridhar (Jul 4, 2018)

Sunsilver said:


> Other than having an upright shoulder, and lacking in forechest, I don't see a lot to complain about. He has a nice head, good dark pigment, and decent bone. He's not overangulated in the hind legs, the way so many dog are. His conformation makes me think he's mainly of American showline ancestry as his back is quite long and straight, and he doesn't have the red pigment of the German showlines. Also, an upright shoulder is very common in the American lines.
> 
> Edit: was one of his parents a long coat? The feathers in his ears usually are only seen in long coated GSDs, but the rest of his coat looks to be stock coat, unless someone trimmed his feet, belly and legs!


Yes, one of his parent was long coat.


----------



## Shridhar (Jul 4, 2018)

Sunsilver said:


> Other than having an upright shoulder, and lacking in forechest, I don't see a lot to complain about. He has a nice head, good dark pigment, and decent bone. He's not overangulated in the hind legs, the way so many dog are. His conformation makes me think he's mainly of American showline ancestry as his back is quite long and straight, and he doesn't have the red pigment of the German showlines. Also, an upright shoulder is very common in the American lines.
> 
> Edit: was one of his parents a long coat? The feathers in his ears usually are only seen in long coated GSDs, but the rest of his coat looks to be stock coat, unless someone trimmed his feet, belly and legs!
> 
> Second edit: 4 1/2 months is a difficult time to really assess conformation. A lot of pups are going through a gangly stage, where one part of their body is struggling to catch up with another, so things could change as he matures. Just noticed his front feet are a bit flat. The toes should have more of an arch to them. But as someone once said, if you have to go all the way to a dog's feet to find something wrong with them, it's a pretty good dog!


Thank you very much


----------

